# Whats better a apple macbook   or a samsung   netbook?



## ipoderfan (Jun 5, 2009)

im looking to buy one of these.  before i do i would like to have some views on what is the top choise.Thank you


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 5, 2009)

Both are completely different products. The macbook is a quality laptop from Apple and is quite costly, whereas the Samsung netbook is much lower priced, but much lower in performance since it is a netbook. If all you need is to browse the net and work with small software such as office suites, etc, then a netbook might suffice. For more intensive work go for a laptop. 

Please inform what your budget is, what you want to use it for, etc so that others can guide you...

Arun


----------



## Libriciable (Jun 8, 2009)

*Only mac*

depends on
1. Speed
2. Memory
3. Hard Drive

  I would go with macbook they have better warranty's and they don't get virus's

PS i have MacBook 13.3-inch and Samsung NC10


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 8, 2009)

Will go with apple mackbook any day if i had the money to splurge on.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

how can you compare these two? 

I would go for a standard laptop anyday. those ugly netbooks are really pathetic tiny machines that are worth nothing.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 8, 2009)

The thread is as good as asking if Mercedes is any better than Maruti 800's .
    Please place the products in their proper price tags before actually trying to make sense out of comparisons.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ROFL. very true. hehe.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 8, 2009)

they are totally in different leagues...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 8, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> The thread is as good as asking if Mercedes is any better than Maruti 800's .
> Please place the products in their proper price tags before actually trying to make sense out of comparisons.



Or Mercedes V/s Nano


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2009)

Apple MacBook.


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 9, 2009)

Which MacBook? 

Why dont you go for the 13" MacBook Pro instead? Has 7 hours battery life!


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Or Mercedes V/s Nano


More like Mercedes and a moped.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2009)

Take neither. Go for the Acer Aspire 4530 instead or some other cheap dua core laptop.


----------



## vandit (Jul 7, 2009)

both are useless....


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 13, 2009)

Depends on the amount you can spend.


----------



## fullcracked (Oct 22, 2009)

I would say none of the above coz both don't rock one is superexpensive while the other is so much underpowered.Bur if i had that kind of money i would surely go for the Macbook


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 23, 2009)

fullcracked said:


> I would say none of the above coz both don't rock one is superexpensive while the other is so much underpowered.Bur if i had that kind of money i would surely go for the Macbook



It was just like "Grapes are sour"


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2009)

kaushik u first digged 3 months old thread and this guy fullcracked digged 10 days old
lol
wats hppng to DIGIT


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Thread reported to be locked.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 24, 2009)

@AZZU
LOL.. now a days digit forum don't have much to do


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> @AZZU
> LOL.. now a days digit forum don't have much to do



Correct !!!


----------



## techteen (Nov 9, 2009)

The 13" mac book pro is the best.
You can install windows OS on it too.
Plus the advantages of the MAC OS


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

i would go for a netbook for its light weight, more battery backup and affordable price


----------



## red dragon (Nov 9, 2009)

what kinda discussion is this???????


----------



## xiaoliang (Nov 11, 2009)

yea!!so so!!



techteen said:


> The 13" mac book pro is the best.
> You can install windows OS on it too.
> Plus the advantages of the MAC OS


Electric Welding MachineHose FittingsSqualeneHandmade BraceletsFrontline TickCable Assembly


----------



## Mr.R (Dec 16, 2009)

Apple is the best.. man!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

Firstly i wud like to say i am NOT a Mac fan,...but wud still prefer the MAC


----------

